# up to date info needed on flying a cat to Alicante



## strummer (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has flown a cat or dog from UK to Alicante this year.

I've looked around the forum and web, but a lot of the information seems out of date.

I've got quotes from specialist pet movers, but they come in around £400 - £650 

Has anyone used an airline (travelling from UK to Alicante) that has allowed a small cat to be carried (in an appropriate carrier) in the hold?

Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Have a look at PETS Transport. Excellent service and cheaper, I think....


----------



## strummer (Mar 8, 2012)

thrax said:


> Have a look at PETS Transport. Excellent service and cheaper, I think....


Thanks for your reply. I have requested a call back from them. I'll post back the quote they supply


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've just booked our cat with Monarch from Manchester to Alicante, it's over £400 now and €30 at the other end when you pick up at cargo. I actually got it cheaper because I kept the container from when we did the trip in 2007.


----------



## strummer (Mar 8, 2012)

silverfox1 said:


> I've just booked our cat with Monarch from Manchester to Alicante, it's over £400 now and €30 at the other end when you pick up at cargo. I actually got it cheaper because I kept the container from when we did the trip in 2007.


Did you book direct with monarch and is the cat traveling in the hold?

When I phoned monarch, they referred me to a logistics company they said handled pet transportation for them.


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, Monarch and the cats travel in the hold, you book through TFA logistics. I've flown two cats this way, one from Manchester and one from Gatwick - they were both fine on arrival. (one is making her second trip in August)


----------



## strummer (Mar 8, 2012)

silverfox1 said:


> Yes, Monarch and the cats travel in the hold, you book through TFA logistics. I've flown two cats this way, one from Manchester and one from Gatwick - they were both fine on arrival. (one is making her second trip in August)


Thanks for the info Silverfox, they quoted me about £415 from gatwick, but I was so shocked at the price I forgot to ask about where the cat would travel :fish: 
My ticket would cost £38. I guess they can pretty much charge what they like. 

It's good to have a recommendation from someone that has used the service though, cheers.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Monarch are very good but I think I would prefer PETS transport


----------



## strummer (Mar 8, 2012)

thrax said:


> Monarch are very good but I think I would prefer PETS transport


Good to know that thrax, I'll see what sort of price they quote when they contact me.


----------

